# Themenchatabend "Garten" am 22.05



## Echinopsis (15. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

wir veranstalten heute in einer Woche, also am 22.05 wieder einen großen Themenchatabend.
Die Themenwahl beläuft sich diesesmal auf den Garten, perfekt um diese Jahreszeit.
Ihr könnt Fragen stellen zu allem was euch interessiert, rund um den Garten, bzw Pflanzen. 
[Wichtig: Keine Wasserpflanzen, dazu wird ein seperater Themenabend folgen!!]

Beginn des Themenchatabends ist 19:30 Uhr, Ende ist offen.

Ich würde mich sehr über rege Teilnahme freuen 

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## Echinopsis (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Themenchatabend "Garten" am 22.05*

Hi zusammen,

ich möchte nochmal an unseren Themenchatabend morgen Abend erinnern!
Beginn 19:30 Uhr.

Freue mich euch zu sehen 

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## Echinopsis (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Themenchatabend "Garten" am 22.05*

Soo, in drei Stunden gehts los. 
Freue mich euch zu sehen!


----------



## Majaberlin (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Themenchatabend "Garten" am 22.05*

Leider ist Freitag immer kein guter Tag für mich zum chatten, das schaff ich nicht.
Vielleicht findet das ja mal an einem anderen Tag statt, dann bin ich dabei .


----------



## Digicat (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Themenchatabend "Garten" am 22.05*

Servus Maja

Aber Heute ist doch Samstag


----------



## Echinopsis (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Themenchatabend "Garten" am 22.05*

Hallo Maja,

der Themenchatabend ist heute (Samstag) nicht am Freitag!
Geht in 40 Minuten los...


----------



## Digicat (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Themenchatabend "Garten" am 22.05*

Servus Daniel

In welchem Raum ?


----------



## Echinopsis (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Themenchatabend "Garten" am 22.05*

Wir sind erstmal in der Lobby


----------



## Majaberlin (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Themenchatabend "Garten" am 22.05*

Oh sorry, na dann komm ich doch gleich mal!


----------



## Eva-Maria (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Themenchatabend "Garten" am 22.05*

Ich möchte mich auf diesem Weg herzlich bei Daniel bedanken, der "Themen-chat" war sehr schön!
Ich konnte einige Fragen stellen und erhielt kompetente Antworten.
Außerdem hat es mich sehr gefreut, user anzutreffen, mit denen ich bis dato noch nicht das Vergnügen hatte.
Die Zeit verging wie im Flug und gegen Mitternacht kriegte ich langsam "viereckige Augen"
Freue mich schon auf den nächsten "Themen-chat".


----------



## Majaberlin (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Themenchatabend "Garten" am 22.05*

Mir hat es auch Spaß gemacht und ich habe mich gefreut, mal ein wenig zu plaudern mit den Mitgliedern, die ich sonst nur so von der schriftlichen "Kurzform" her kenne, da ich ja noch nicht so lange dabei bin.
Bis Mitternacht? Wow, da wäre ich wohl schon vor der Kiste hier eingeschlafen 
Bis zum nächsten Mal!


----------



## Annett (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Themenchatabend "Garten" am 22.05*

Hallo.

Klingt ja, als hätte einige viel Spaß im Chat gehabt. 
Ich konnte leider gestern nicht teil nehmen, da wir bei einem "realen" Usertreffen eines anderen Forums in unserer Nähe waren.
Aus dem geplanten Abstecher am frühen Abend nach der Arbeit wurden dann immerhin 5 h. :smoki

Mal sehen, was Daniel als nächstes aus dem Hut zaubert. Eine Idee habe ich auch noch, aber die muss noch reifen.


----------



## Digicat (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Themenchatabend "Garten" am 22.05*

Servus

Ja, war sehr unterhaltsam  und sehr informativ 

Freue mich schon auf den nächsten Abend


----------



## Dodi (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Themenchatabend "Garten" am 22.05*

Nabend, liebe Chatter!

Zu wievielt wart Ihr denn so im Schnitt im Chat?


----------



## Echinopsis (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Themenchatabend "Garten" am 22.05*

Ich habe darauf garnicht so geachtet 

Jedenfalls hats sehr viel Spaß gemacht habe mich sehr über die rege Teilnahme gefreut 

Nächster Themenchatabend ist in Planung, wird im Juni stattfinden (ca. eine Woche nach dem TT). Näheres werde ich zu gegebener Zeit bekanntgeben 

@Admine: Was denn für eine Idee? Kannst mir ja mal ne PN schicken


----------



## Majaberlin (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Themenchatabend "Garten" am 22.05*



Dodi schrieb:


> Nabend, liebe Chatter!
> 
> Zu wievielt wart Ihr denn so im Schnitt im Chat?




Als ich dabei war, habe ich glaub ich  neun Leute gesehen.


----------



## Casybay (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Themenchatabend "Garten" am 22.05*

Hallo,
mir hat es auch viel Freude im Chat gemacht, besonders mein Dank an Eva-Maria für die Rhodo-Frage-und Antwort.


----------



## Fluni81 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Themenchatabend "Garten" am 22.05*

..menno, ich konnte nicht dabei sein, weil wir unterwegs waren


----------

